# Lost - Season Finale *Spoilers*



## Datt (May 26, 2005)

Figured I would create a new thread so we wouldn't have to scroll down past everyone's predicitions.

As Artz was waving that thing around I thought, you know for something that is dangero.. *BOOM* Holy Crap!  They blew him up!

I loved the look on Locke's face as Hugo was running towards him.  He didn't care about any kind of warning he had to open the hatch.  And I think Jack is right, they are going to have a Locke problem.

More to come after some sleep and more time to process everything and maybe even a second viewing.


----------



## Zuoken (May 26, 2005)

The pirate/slaver thing I saw coming... but are they just regular criminals or are they the Others? No one ever said that Aaron (Turniphead) was the kid they were after.

Poor Walt.


----------



## Crothian (May 26, 2005)

I'm happy someone got dynamite right, dangerious stuff.  Nice episode, true to the Lost way of things: reveal little introduce more mysterioes.  

I was disappointed they fired the flare.  Boats without lights, are not to be trusted.  And that was a very small boat to be out on the ocean, I'm thinking they are from the island.  Not that that is a big stretch.  

The underground security system is interesting.  I hope next seasoin they go back to that hole and explore it.  

The hatch was interesting.  Its deep and hasa ladder that goes a little down.  I'm suprised someone didn't drop a torch.  

I think there are Others, the guys in the boat.  But i did like how the fire was alone with no footprints around it.  Nice touch.  I was thinking it was a trick to get everyone to go to the caves and make them easy to capture or deal with or something.  

THe Block Rock is an interesting ship.  Lots of useful material for the cast awatys to go use.  Hopefully next season they will do that as well.


----------



## CrusaderX (May 26, 2005)

The final scene with the hatch was disappointing, and didn't leave me satisfied with this finale as a whole.

But the scene with the raft getting blown up and Walt being taken was very well done.

So the raft scene should have been the final scene.  It would have made for a much stronger finish, IMO.


----------



## Nellisir (May 26, 2005)

As soon as Rousseau (sp?) said she heard they were after the child/boy, I thought it was Walt.

I was pretty disappointed.  Far from resolving -anything-, all the finale did was raise a few new questions and perpetuate the old ones.
1) What is the "monster"?  No answer.
2) What's up with the numbers?  No answer.
3) What's up with the bunker?  No answer.
4) What's up with the "others"?  No answer.

Sheesh.  Kinda hard to summon up the energy to care about season 2.
Nell.


----------



## Templetroll (May 26, 2005)

Datt said:
			
		

> Figured I would create a new thread so we wouldn't have to scroll down past everyone's predicitions.
> 
> As Artz was waving that thing around I thought, you know for something that is dangero.. *BOOM* Holy Crap!  They blew him up!
> 
> ...




When Artz was going on with Hugo my wife said, "I wish they would blow that guy up..."  Damned if they didn't!  Makes that comment someone posted from TV Guide really weird, that he would be back next season.

I also noted that Locke thought Hope was under the hatch.  It's great the ladder ended just inside the thing.  

My daughter noted the comment about the Others wanted the boy, meaning Walt, not the baby.

Good season, good episode.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone think that the blonde girl on the "pirate" boat could be the French woman's Alex?

I was hoping for a few answers in this episode, but I still enjoyed it.

I like that the ladder stops a few feet down the shaft.  It give them another hurdle to overcome next season.

Too many thoughts to convey right now.  I'll try to post from work tomorrow.


----------



## Richards (May 26, 2005)

Well, we did get _one_ answer in tonight's episode: Hurley was the one who brought the Spanish "Flash" comic book on the plane!

Overall, this was a great episode, with several "yell out loud at the TV screen in surprise" moments.

Johnathan


----------



## Jamdin (May 26, 2005)

I liked it overall but thought two hours was a bit long even for a season finale.


----------



## Crothian (May 26, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I liked it overall but thought two hours was a bit long even for a season finale.




If done right it isn't but here it just seemed dragged out.  They tried to end too many scenes with questions to keep people watching.  It wasn't well paced.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 26, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> When Artz was going on with Hugo my wife said, "I wish they would blow that guy up..."  Damned if they didn't!




Same here... "somebody PLEASE blow this guy up!".  Before they found the dynamite, I remembered the thing about it being more dangerous when it was kept in hot weather.  I actually looked at the cat, cause there's no else here to talk to and said, "Ya know, I think dynamite sweats nitro when it's hot... this can't turn out well."  Sometime I amaze myself with the stuff I remember.  Now kids, remember what we all learned from Leslie... do not gesture wildly when holding sweaty dynamite.  
Also, Hurley rocks.  I love when he gave Walt the "thumbs up" sign when he got onto the plane with his tongue sticking out.  I don't know why, but it was cool.


----------



## David Howery (May 26, 2005)

revelations in the final episode:
the monster is some kind of black cloud 
the Others are scruffy looking humans with a boat and gasoline and access to modern equipment, judging from the boat
the hatch is a tunnel with a ladder going down
I am.... really confused.  But damn if I'm not looking forward to next season....


----------



## fett527 (May 26, 2005)

GREAT!  I enjoyed it a lot.  I didn't feel like it was dragging.

Hurley rocks as always.  The comic book thing was great.  The first thing I thought was, "oh yeah it's in Spanish- makes sense!

I like how they expanded on the watch and why Jin tried to kill "Mike" over it.  Also nice to show how he feels he is now free.

I'm not sure why people seem to have expected a lot of answers.  This is a season finale, I expected BIG cliffhangers, not answers to everything.  And did they deliver on the cliffhangers!

Also, I'm glad they finally got around to Charlie finding the heroin.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2005)

Datt said:
			
		

> And I think Jack is right, they are going to have a Locke problem.



I had Locke pegged as the evil island shamanistic type from midseason. By the series' end, he's going to be the Big Bad Evil of "Lost." So far, he's the only character who has a vested interest in remaining on the island, and that's before he started communing with its secrets (which he's still keeping ...).


----------



## John Crichton (May 26, 2005)

Some random point commentary if you will.....

We finally got to see The Others.  Nicely done.  You knew someone had to have a boat.  Hell, that's what they came on.  Well, maybe not the same one but you get the idea.

Is Sawyer dead?  Or was Blastin' Science Outsider the "Big Death?"

All the little revelations about the day before they became characters on an island.

Sayid is now officially (if he wasn't already) a Big F'n Hero.  Jack may be the Leader and Locke is the Resident Mysterious Cool Dude but Sayid is the Hero.  BFH.

Poor Charlie.  Pulled between his love for Claire and his love for heroin.  And gets mauled by rocks.  I'm surprised he didn't shoot himself in the process.  I still really like his character.  What's the over/under on a relapse in eps for next year?  I'll start the wagers at 4.  

I'm glad they hung us at the ladder in the hatch.  Showing what's inside would have been a letdown.  Hurley's frantic stomp was a highlight of the ep as was his mad dask through the airport.

For the first time I really liked Walt as a character rather than just a plot element and Michael's son.

Jack's line in the sand with Kate was a long time coming.  It will be interesting to see if she comes through.  And while I'm on Jack, let's get some romantic tension back between him and Kate.  He needs someone who can be a designated second in command and she would be a great candidate, love interest or not.  Sayid can't do it because he'll be too busy being the BFH and like bulding a machine gun or curing cancer or something.  

What the hell is Shannon going to do from now on?  Being the unstable, emotional one and arm-candy for the BFH?

What becomes of Danielle?  I say make her a regular.  Well, at least keep bringing her back.  Her scenes are mezmerizing.

Do Sun and Jin reconcile?  I hope so now that Jin has made peace with his demons.

Does Walt come back as cyber-Walt?

Small dissappointment:  They didn't get Kate enough to do.  But the show's so huge that I don't blame them.  She's had plenty of time in the sun.

Sawyer's Star Wars reference was awesome.  Does he think he's Luke?  

Did anyone else cringe when someone said, "This is going to be unpleasant."  Then the camera panned back?

Aaron is a good name for the baby.  I likes it.  I wonder how they'll explain her memory loss.  Did Danielle shock it out of her?  Who else is working with her?

Does anyone else think that Locke is like Yoda only twisted?

And lastly:  Will next season be better than this one?  I vote yes, considering all the plots they have set up.  We'll still only get half-answers but that's the fun of it.


----------



## John Crichton (May 26, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I had Locke pegged as the evil island shamanistic type from midseason. By the series' end, he's going to be the Big Bad Evil of "Lost." So far, he's the only character who has a vested interest in remaining on the island, and that's before he started communing with its secrets (which he's still keeping ...).



 Midseason?  You knew he had to be the badguy from Day One.  It's the crazy eyes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Midseason?  You knew he had to be the badguy from Day One.  It's the crazy eyes.



Nah, I still wanted to be Locke on Day One.

Now I'm just back to wanting to be Sawyer.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Is Sawyer dead?  Or was Blastin' Science Outsider the "Big Death?"



I think Chunks of Ardtz was it.



> What the hell is Shannon going to do from now on?  Being the unstable, emotional one and arm-candy for the BFH?



Become the crazy loose cannon in Jack's Camp once the survivors break down into Jack's Camp, Locke's Camp (betting Walt is with him, and maybe Hurley, Charlie and Claire) and the Others. She hasn't made her last attempt on Locke's life.



> Does Walt come back as cyber-Walt?



I think Walt comes back with scary Stockholm Syndrome and rides the "is he on our side or theirs" line for a long time.



> Aaron is a good name for the baby.  I likes it.  I wonder how they'll explain her memory loss.  Did Danielle shock it out of her?  Who else is working with her?



Given that her and Ethan working together seems odd, at best, based on what we thought we knew, I suspect that her trauma has given her whatever the technical term is for a split personality now. Sometimes she's Danielle, sometimes she's an Other.



> Does anyone else think that Locke is like Yoda only twisted?



I dunno, Yoda's pretty damn twisted to start off with. And I think Locke is probably more like Col. Kurtz.



> And lastly:  Will next season be better than this one?  I vote yes, considering all the plots they have set up.  We'll still only get half-answers but that's the fun of it.



Yeah, I'm going to be waiting on pins and needles for next season.


----------



## John Crichton (May 26, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Nah, I still wanted to be Locke on Day One.
> 
> Now I'm just back to wanting to be Sawyer.



Interesting.  I wanted to be Jack at the beginning but now Sayid is the man.

This could be a whole other topic so it's best to let it go here...


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 26, 2005)

I was both disappointed and satisfied with the season finale.  

I don't think it'll be the big question of the summer, as the writers alluded to.  This has nothing on "Who shot JR?"  Everyone talked about a death, and it was yet another background character we knew for only two episodes.  Various cast and writers said that questions were being answered, but in reality few if any were.

Irony in full bound, as Hugo's lucky day got him on the plane.

Mira Furlan is great, and she really needs to be added to the cast permanently.

Arzt's death was simply rediculous.  It meant absolutely nothing, and furthermore killed all suspense with Jack's team, since I knew at that point no one with them would die.

It's readily obvious the people on the boat were Others, given Danielle's mutterings and the fact that they went after a child.

By far and away the best scenes in the finale were with the raft crew.  I don't know why it seemed so different for them than everyone else, but I cared more about Sawyer, Michael, Jin, and Walt than any of the other characters.

I still don't get why they ever let Claire be alone now, seriously.  You'd think these people would have learned or something.

Gotta sleep, have more thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Steverooo (May 26, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> I was pretty disappointed.  Far from resolving -anything-, all the finale did was raise a few new questions and perpetuate the old ones.




Yup, which is pretty much what I expected!

I figured Arntz was a "Red Shirt" (and he was), or an "other".  I'll be interested to see if he comes back next season, other than in flashbacks, like "Boone" was, tonight.

I expected the whole raft adventure to end in failure, but expected things to get dragged out a few more episodes...  Didn't someone get shot?  (I couldn't tell.)  I think they'll all end up back on the island (if not the ship Walt's now on - John & Jin both went under, and I didn't see them come back up, so they may already be there!)

Nice to see all the people getting onboard the plane...  I loved Hugo, in this episode, and John's "Who's this Hugo guy, and how does he have X million dollars to give to (someone)?"  Heh!

No solutions, no resolutions, no answers.  New questions.  Why do "they" want Walt?  How do "they" know about him?  Who and what are "they"?  How many of "them" are there?  How big is this island?  How many other folks are on it?  Why is it that every time it gets "discovered" the people get stranded on it?

Not too much in the way of character development, in this episode, either...  A bit with Charlie and Claire (although I hated that they didn't show anything about his decision with the heroin).  A bit more with Sayid and Shannon (she may become a real person, next season).  Claire's tending his wound/burn after he brings back Aaron/Turniphead was a nice touch.

Hmmm!  What's to become of Danielle Rouseau?  She won't be trusted, now that she has stolen Claire's baby...  Charlie showsya that!  I also wonder what she knows about that "Security System"?  Security Systems are usually designed to keep people OUT of something, but this one seems to appear and disappear at random!  So what's it guarding?

As mentioned some time ago, the Pro-/Anti-Lockites are beginning to line up...  Boone's gone, but Charlie is still on his side, it seems.  Jack isn't, and that's no surprise.  Kate "has his back", but that can change, at need.  Everyone else is still a toss-up, I guess.

Arnzt's comments about there being fourty other people on the island was interesting...  Scott & Steve also got another mention, tonight...  All that makes me wonder if we're going to see more "small roles" for characters like Ruby & Bernard.  If so, I hope they won't all be "Red Shirts", like Arntz!  Ruby, at least, should still be around, somewhere...  I hope we see more of her, soon!

Down to 44 survivors, now (plus one, for Aaron)!  "The Marshall", Jenny (Swimmer girl), Scott, Arnzt...  Who will be next?  John/"Sawyer"?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 26, 2005)

The monster had a very machine sound to it, The Black Rock had mining equipment on it...Nemo where is your island?  

I figure Saywer is on the boat...the boat is from the island, it is damn big and I still stay there is a city on it!  

So, what are the odds the hatch and the 'holes' lead to the same place...mines...and what are the odds the 'caves' connect to them.  

Hurley is the man!


----------



## lrsach01 (May 26, 2005)

Did anyone else hear the dueling banjos from Deliverance when the boat was along side the raft? I kept waiting from one of those (I assume) Others to say,"say your prayers boy...say'em good."


----------



## Richards (May 26, 2005)

Originally posted by Steverooo:







> A bit with Charlie and Claire (although I hated that they didn't show anything about his decision with the heroin).



Actually, when he was back to the cave with Claire and ther baby, the camera panned back and you saw the top of a Virgin Mary statue sticking out of his backpack.  Since those are all filled with bags of heroin, I think we can pretty much guess what he plans one doing with it....

Johnathan


----------



## Mystery Man (May 26, 2005)

Best quote of the night:

"Dude, you have some....Artz..on you."


----------



## Steverooo (May 26, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> Originally posted by Steverooo:Actually, when he was back to the cave with Claire and ther baby, the camera panned back and you saw the top of a Virgin Mary statue sticking out of his backpack.  Since those are all filled with bags of heroin, I think we can pretty much guess what he plans one doing with it....




I missed that... AND Hurley's comic book!


----------



## dravot (May 26, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Best quote of the night:
> 
> "Dude, you have some....Artz..on you."



To Paraphrase, "It's Arzt.  A-r-z-t.  It's not hard to pronounce, in fact, 9th graders do just fine with it."


----------



## jasper (May 26, 2005)

stupid people. Pick up the most icky piece of dynamite and wave it around. Minor problems but set my looting mind going. All those nice (unrusted) chains in the ship plus some lightly rusted mining equipment. I could see a pack of gamers going for the loot.
Hurley is stubborn. How many times did fate give a clue not to be on the plane?
But like the comment by Artz "some of us has lost weight. Where are you getting the calories?"


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 26, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> Hurley is stubborn. How many times did fate give a clue not to be on the plane?



Oh, but he did not connect the numbers, now I think he does...the question is can the knowledge be used...


----------



## Steverooo (May 26, 2005)

Today, on Good Morning America, they're supposed to be showing a "Lost Scene from Lost" that got cut from the season finale! 

They did, but it wasn't much: Charlie and Claire watching Rouseau eat an egg, and Charlie saying how crazy she is, pointing a gun at him "for no reason" the first time they met, and Claire saying how, when Ethan took her, that she knew that they'd be back (the "Others", presumably). Charlie then says "That's why you didn't want to name the baby!?!"

Not a whole lot to it, really...  It's unclear whether this occurs before or after Rouseau takes "Turniphead"/Aaron.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 26, 2005)

Well Micheal and Hurley where on Jimmy Kimmal last night and they confirmed it was the others that took Walt.  Thought I would throw that out.

  I liked it.  I was waiting for one of them to throw a torch down the hatch to.


----------



## Nellisir (May 26, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot to it, really... It's unclear whether this occurs before or after Rouseau takes "Turniphead"/Aaron.




Did you notice if Charlie had a big 'ol scar on his forehead?  I'm not doctor, but I think cauterizing with gunpowder is gonna leave a mark!

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## reveal (May 26, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Best quote of the night:
> 
> "Dude, you have some....Artz..on you."




Most heart-wrenching quote of the night:

Walt: "DAD HELP! I'LL BE GOOD! HELP!"


----------



## Warhoon (May 26, 2005)

So -- the weird black cloud that appears after they throw the dynamite down the monster's hole: was that _supposed_ to be something weird or was it just a really bad post-production cgi smoke effect?

I was expecting more Michelle Rodriguez hawtness.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 26, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I was both disappointed and satisfied with the season finale.



Yeah, that pretty much sums up how I feel.

Nowhere near enough resolutions/answers for my taste, but some of the things they did show me were what I had predicted. Arzt being a Red Shirt, the hatch will have a ladder leading down to the bowels of the island, and that the Others (if that's who they are) have some technology.

And if those guys we saw at the end are the Others, then (if news gets back to the island) I'd be on my way to find them. Those guys have boats, gasoline, power, technology - the works. They must be livin' it up over on the other side of the island.

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.

(I also thought it was funny with Arzt saying (paraphrased) "there are a bunch of us on the island, y'know - we contribute as well and not everything revolves around you". In-joke funny. Along with another mention of Scott and Steve - who will continually be mixed up, even unto death.  )


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2005)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that the blonde girl on the "pirate" boat could be the French woman's Alex?




I did not notice a blonde girl on the pirate ship? Or are you talking about the boat at the end, the one that took Walt away?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 26, 2005)

Warhoon said:
			
		

> I was expecting more Michelle Rodriguez hawtness.



Rumor has it:[sblock]next season, she is a reqular!  that is rumor.[/sblock]But so was I, so was I.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2005)

Warhoon said:
			
		

> So -- the weird black cloud that appears after they throw the dynamite down the monster's hole: was that _supposed_ to be something weird or was it just a really bad post-production cgi smoke effect?
> 
> I was expecting more Michelle Rodriguez hawtness.




I think that was supposed to be the monster. You see the smoke/black cloud just before they start running. Jack has a weird look on his face and Kate looks up at him and says she saw it too, then they run. Plus the smoke looks like it runs away after the explosion.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 26, 2005)

Did you notice after they retrieved the dynamite and then ecnountered the Security System... Kate takes off running -- with her back-pack still on!   I guess Jack did the right thing by not really giving her the dynamite to carry    At first I was yelling "Kate, put your back-pack down you dummy!"  And then I found myself wondering why Jack was puting *his* pack down so carefully...


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 26, 2005)

Me and my girlfriend were saying the same thing. We were like OMG _Kate_ is the one that dies, she didn't take off the pack.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 26, 2005)

Looks like a lot of stuff in that ship that could be useful!  I think we will be seeing a return.


----------



## Aaron2 (May 26, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> All those nice (unrusted) chains in the ship plus some lightly rusted mining equipment. I could see a pack of gamers going for the loot.



A wooden sailing ship carrying slaves ... That has to be well over 100 years old. There must be some sort of time travel involved. There's no way a wooden ship can survive in a jungle that long.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 26, 2005)

Aaron2 said:
			
		

> A wooden sailing ship carrying slaves ... That has to be well over 100 years old. There must be some sort of time travel involved. There's no way a wooden ship can survive in a jungle that long.




 Its also pretty tough for 40 or so plane crash victims to survive with barely a scratch on them.  The island is weird.  Weird I tell ya.....


----------



## Ollin (May 26, 2005)

I'm starting to develop a new theory on where they are. One of last week's screenshots on the official site is the back end of The Black Rock. Beneath the name it says Portsmouth. Looked it up, and it's a town in New Hampshire. Can't imagine an african slave ship sailing through the pacific to hit the east coast. Perhaps they discovered some sort of Pacific ocean version of the Bermuda triangle, with both regions going to the same island. Kind of far fetched, but would explain all the crashed ships.


----------



## Rugger (May 26, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The monster had a very machine sound to it, The Black Rock had mining equipment on it...Nemo where is your island?




Hehe! I sooooo wanted to see some sort of Ray Harryhausen-esque beastie... and find out that they are on Captain Nemo's 'Mysterious Island', but alas it wasn'tmeant to be.

Instead the 'monster' is some sort of cloaked.....something.

Hmmm...the producers did do their main job right: I will be eagerly awaiting next season 

- Rugger


----------



## Crothian (May 26, 2005)

Ollin said:
			
		

> I'm starting to develop a new theory on where they are. One of last week's screenshots on the official site is the back end of The Black Rock. Beneath the name it says Portsmouth. Looked it up, and it's a town in New Hampshire. Can't imagine an african slave ship sailing through the pacific to hit the east coast. Perhaps they discovered some sort of Pacific ocean version of the Bermuda triangle, with both regions going to the same island. Kind of far fetched, but would explain all the crashed ships.




What about the discussions the characters had on this being a place where fate is punishing them?


----------



## Wolf72 (May 26, 2005)

I didn't really get to watch much of this ... the other half was more interested in watching American Idol 


what do the numbers mean?

the 'monster' seemed somewhat mechanical


----------



## reveal (May 26, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I didn't really get to watch much of this ... the other half was more interested in watching American Idol
> 
> 
> what do the numbers mean?




We still don't know.



> the 'monster' seemed somewhat mechanical




It sounded like it was but it looked like a big, black puff of smoke.


----------



## Rel (May 26, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> Actually, when he (Charlie) was back to the cave with Claire and ther baby, the camera panned back and you saw the top of a Virgin Mary statue sticking out of his backpack.  Since those are all filled with bags of heroin, I think we can pretty much guess what he plans one doing with it....
> 
> Johnathan




You're probably right.  But I have one alternative theory that might be an interesting twist.

What if Charlie recognized the fact that the Virgin Mary statues are the only artifact they've seen so far on the island that resembles a toy (a doll) or has any religious signifcance.  Charlie seems to come from a Catholic background and, although he's clearly made some sinful choices throughout his life, he may see some value in giving that statue to Claire for Aaron.  So perhaps he emptied the heroin from it and brought back only the statue.

I'm not saying this is likely but it would put a twist on what was clearly a cliffhanger of sorts.  The only thing that in any way corroborates this idea is that the statue was very clearly sticking out of his bag.  Assuming that he had wanted to keep his secret secret, he would have made sure it was tucked away where Sayid couldn't see it (and assuming that the story of the contents of the plane has gotten around then he wouldn't want anybody else to see it either).


----------



## reveal (May 26, 2005)

Considering the religious themes running through the show, perhaps Charlie will take it as a sign that he is being tested. He will choose the Virgin Mary statue over the heroin (good over evil) and try to become a better person.


----------



## Aaron2 (May 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What about the discussions the characters had on this being a place where fate is punishing them?



It seems that the castaways will be divided into two groups, those that believe in fate and those that don't.


Aaron


----------



## Tiberius (May 26, 2005)

Ollin said:
			
		

> I'm starting to develop a new theory on where they are. One of last week's screenshots on the official site is the back end of The Black Rock. Beneath the name it says Portsmouth. Looked it up, and it's a town in New Hampshire.




Well, there's also a Portsmouth, RI.  And in Virginia.  Also England.  I suspect there's at least one more on the east coast alone, not to mention Canada, South Africa, Australia, basically anywhere the British colonized.  Given a) it had people in chains, b) the island isn't terribly far from Australia (as these things go), and c) Australia used to be a British penal colony, I suspect the Black Rock was a prison ship transporting convicts from England to Australia.


----------



## Ambrus (May 26, 2005)

My favorite moment of the episode was when Hurley asks Locke what he thinks is in the hatch. I mouthed the same word as he said it: "Hope", because that's THE ONE THING LEFT INSIDE PANDORA'S BOX ONCE IT WAS RESEALED! I knew that's what the hatch was from the first time I saw the thing mid-season. The rest of the episode I just kept screaming at Locke to not open the hatch. What will mankind have left once hope has fled?


----------



## Fast Learner (May 26, 2005)

Someone beat me to it, but yeah, I vote for a non-North American Portsmouth. Of note, with some tie-ins from previous _Lost_ discussions, is the _Pandora_, a ship that left Portsmouth, UK, in 1790, and sailed to Tahiti in search of the _HMS Bounty_, with the goal of recapturing it from the mutineers.

<insert eerie music here>


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 26, 2005)

Anybody notice that Locke was calling Hurley "Hugo" while they were around the hatch?  Has Locke ever called him by his real name before that I don't remember?  Does anybody on the island know that Hurley's real name is Hugo?


----------



## DMH (May 26, 2005)

I remember that Hugo did state his name to either Jack or Locke, but I don't remember who.


----------



## Nellisir (May 26, 2005)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> Well, there's also a Portsmouth, RI. And in Virginia. Also England. I suspect there's at least one more on the east coast alone, not to mention Canada, South Africa, Australia, basically anywhere the British colonized. Given a) it had people in chains, b) the island isn't terribly far from Australia (as these things go), and c) Australia used to be a British penal colony, I suspect the Black Rock was a prison ship transporting convicts from England to Australia.




As much as I'd love a New Hampshire tie-in, I'd have to go with this also.  I think slaves were more often chained together in the hold than to the ship itself.  There were certainly New England ships in the Pacific, but they'd be much more likely to be whalers out of Nantucket or Down East than slavers.  The "slave triangle", if I recall, was something like America/Africa/Caribbean (or South America).  Slaves from Africa, sugar from Caribbean or Brazil, and I dunno what from America.  Manufactured goods, maybe.  Slaving on the African East coast would probably be much more Africa/India or Africa/South America via Cape of Good Hope than Africa/America via the Pacific.

Also, I agree with the unnatural preservation of the ship.  Rainstorms every afternoon?  The -people- are probably growing mold, never mind the wooden stuff.  Given it's extreme preservation, though, maybe that mysterious transmitter is mounted on the mast?  And what happens when a wild animal knocks into that chest of nitro?  Or even, if they were stupid enough to leave the lid open, it rains?

No more _Black Rock_.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## bodhi (May 27, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> I remember that Hugo did state his name to either Jack or Locke, but I don't remember who.




He tells Jack. Something like: "My name's Hugo. Hurley's my nickname. Why? I'm not tellin'."


----------



## Templetroll (May 27, 2005)

My daughter liked the way Sawyer looked with his hair pulled back.  Even with the weird glasses.  Sawyer didn't know Hugo's name - he was reading the notes in the bottle and exclaimed about someone leaving 160 million to his mother.

Do you think the girl that talked to Jack at the bar, told him she would be in the back of the plane, survived and is with the Others?

Has anyone in a state with a lottery played Hurley's numbers?      I wonder if we can find out if they are being played?


----------



## Maxboy (May 27, 2005)

Maybe the Loche calling Hurley "Hugo", was also the fact, that Hurley/Hugo owned a Box company, iam assuming the same one loche worked in and he may have recognised him as the owner


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 27, 2005)

Argh. Not enough. Damn. Answers!

I weep.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 27, 2005)

Finale was great except for the lack of more answers. But what else should I expect by now.

I only wish someone who collects the "Flash" comics could tell us if the issue pictured actually exists and if so, whether there is anything else relative to 'Lost' within it besides the polar bear.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 27, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Someone beat me to it, but yeah, I vote for a non-North American Portsmouth. Of note, with some tie-ins from previous _Lost_ discussions, is the _Pandora_, a ship that left Portsmouth, UK, in 1790, and sailed to Tahiti in search of the _HMS Bounty_, with the goal of recapturing it from the mutineers.
> 
> [insert eerie music here]



Oh man! Big time eerie music. Time to read up more on the HMS Bounty, HMS Pandora, Pitcairn Island and the whole saga.

The moment my wife heard Locke say "hope" was what he thought was in behind the hatch, she said out loud. "Pandora! Hope is what was saved when she closed the box in time."

There is a long, not-well-documented period after the mutineers left Tahiti, and when the survivors were discovered on the previously-uncharted Pitcairn Island in 1808. Only one of the original mutineers was still alive by then. Maybe Lost will posit that some other mutineers settled on another island, took up piracy, especially the kidnapping of youths to refresh their numbers... of which they still do to this day. Piracy, especially directed at ships such as those prison island bound vessels to free the prisoners to add to their numbers. 

I like the idea that those weren't slaves in the shackles, but rather prisoners.

Or maybe the bodies in shackles aren't prisoners, but instead are the officers and crew of the ship, and what happened was that the prisoners mutineed (maybe with the help of the mutineers of the HMS Bounty), put the crew in shackles and left in the ship to die.

So much to speculate upon...


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 27, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> My daughter liked the way Sawyer looked with his hair pulled back.  Even with the weird glasses.  Sawyer didn't know Hugo's name - he was reading the notes in the bottle and exclaimed about someone leaving 160 million to his mother.




Walt know's Hugo is Hurley.  







> Do you think the girl that talked to Jack at the bar, told him she would be in the back of the plane, survived and is with the Others?



 Maybe - see my rumor above



> Has anyone in a state with a lottery played Hurley's numbers?      I wonder if we can find out if they are being played?



yes, this last week when Powerball was at 157 (close to what Hurley won)


----------



## Aaron2 (May 27, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Walt know's Hugo is Hurley.



Speaking of names, who knows Sawyer's real name is John Ford (or whatever it was) since he was listed on the manifest by that name.


Aaron


----------



## KaosDevice (May 27, 2005)

Aaron2 said:
			
		

> Speaking of names, who knows Sawyer's real name is John Ford (or whatever it was) since he was listed on the manifest by that name.
> Aaron




Plus that's what the cops in Oz called him.


----------



## DMH (May 27, 2005)

I am not sure how many of you also read the rpg.net's threads on Lost, but there is something rather amazing here:

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=193692&page=12&pp=10

Look at post 120.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 27, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> I am not sure how many of you also read the rpg.net's threads on Lost, but there is something rather amazing here:
> 
> http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=193692&page=12&pp=10
> 
> Look at post 120.





Wierd.   Its looks like Zorak from The Brak Show (and Space Ghost Coast to Coast) is the security system on the island.


----------



## KaosDevice (May 27, 2005)

Wow, I like the creepy face looking forms in the smoke...nice touch. And the animation was pretty sweet too. I hear they are going to release the season 1 DVDs this summer, I bet it will be screen capture city.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 27, 2005)

I kind of see breast in that.   :\


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 27, 2005)

Is that video clip unedited. Because it seems like that black clous is on the screen for a while, that no one else has mentioned it.

Or I could have missed that thread when it air originally


----------



## Rel (May 27, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Is that video clip unedited. Because it seems like that black clous is on the screen for a while, that no one else has mentioned it.
> 
> Or I could have missed that thread when it air originally




Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## DMH (May 28, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Wierd.   Its looks like Zorak from The Brak Show (and Space Ghost Coast to Coast) is the security system on the island.




As I said in the other thread, I think it is more like the id monster from Forbidden Planet. I wonder if the booming is the trees exploding rather than footsteps.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Hurley rocks as always.  The comic book thing was great.



Yeah, the entire Hurley Airport scene was great - the background music during that scene helped it along.   

I had to work Wednesday night so watched the videotape last night and tonight.  Great episode.    I loved that they split the main characters into groups of two to four in order to maximize the character-to-character dialogue.    Sun's part was a little light but she had a big part in the previous episode.    Sorry to see Artz go, I liked the guy.   I can see why they focused on the core 14 characters this time, more than that would be too big an ensemble to start with, but they do need to work on giving some of the others at least speaking parts next year.  

Not disappointed in anything in the episode.  Should be a great next season too.   

And yes, we've all known that both Jack and Sayid are heroes, but I've always seen Sawyer in the role of the reluctant hero and last night confirmed that!


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 28, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I did not notice a blonde girl on the pirate ship? Or are you talking about the boat at the end, the one that took Walt away?




Yes, the boat at the end when they took Walt.  A young blonde woman was in the wheelhouse area of the boat, and threw the molotov coktail that blew up the raft.


----------



## Maxboy (May 28, 2005)

just watched that scene where the engine explodes in the "Pilot" ep and yes that Shadow thingie does dive bomb the engine just before it explodes


Amazing and spooky at the same time


----------



## Datt (May 28, 2005)

Since the others wanted Walt and we know he has "powers" I wonder if Alex is also a "gifted" child?


----------



## Fast Learner (May 28, 2005)

I froze that shot with the blonde woman, and she looks quite a bit older than the 16 Alex is supposed to be. Well into her 20s, possibly even her 30s.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 28, 2005)

Which brings up the question; was that a 'bird' flying away just before the monster shows or was it the view of the monster flying to The Black Rock!


----------



## DMH (May 28, 2005)

My guess is that the bird is sort of like the security birds on the Incredibles. They keep an eye on the most important parts of the island and summon the machine if there is trouble. It didn't look natural, whatever it was.

The one thing that is interesting about the machine is the weather. The two times in ran into Locke, there were no clouds or rain and every other time it was raining. What could that mean?


----------



## Geoff (May 28, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I froze that shot with the blonde woman, and she looks quite a bit older than the 16 Alex is supposed to be. Well into her 20s, possibly even her 30s.




I don't think it was ever said that Alex was 16, just that the Others took Alex 16 years ago. In addition, I don't think Rouseau ever said she has been on the island for 16 years, everyone is just assuming that since the radio transmission has been broadcasting for 16 years; she could have been on there alot longer unless I'm mis-remembering.


----------



## Staffan (May 28, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> I don't think it was ever said that Alex was 16, just that the Others took Alex 16 years ago. In addition, I don't think Rouseau ever said she has been on the island for 16 years, everyone is just assuming that since the radio transmission has been broadcasting for 16 years; she could have been on there alot longer unless I'm mis-remembering.



When she captured Sayeed, he said something like "I was looking for the french-woman who has been broadcasting a message for 16 years." She then comes out of the shadows and says "16 years... has it been that long?" So at least she didn't object to the 16 year figure.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 29, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> When she captured Sayeed, he said something like "I was looking for the french-woman who has been broadcasting a message for 16 years." She then comes out of the shadows and says "16 years... has it been that long?" So at least she didn't object to the 16 year figure.




Which still doesn't mean she has been on the island _only_ 16 years. Assuming she is the voice on the recording, she may just be expressing her amazement that she made the recording 16 years ago. The recording may have been made a few years after she and the group she was with landed on the island.

Did she give any further hint about her duration of stay on the island when Hurley chased her down and asked her about the numbers? I don't remember and I don't have it on tape anymore...


----------



## WayneLigon (May 29, 2005)

Some cool things I found:
http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~ms322801/lostturbineenhanced.gif
http://www.uploadhouse.com/images/790641837lostmonstersm5sq.gif

I'd heard someone mention the 'flying carpet' before, as if everyone had heard of it, but never knew what they meant until I saw the Turbine picture. Hmm.


----------



## Datt (May 29, 2005)

Well she did say that the "others" took Alex when she was only 1 week old.  So if the "others" took her 16 years ago she would be 16.


----------



## Staffan (May 29, 2005)

And she mentioned that she was 7 months pregnant when she arrived.


----------



## Azgulor (May 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We still don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded like it was but it looked like a big, black puff of smoke.




I think the smoke was burn residue/smoking "flesh?" from the dynamite explosion.

Azgulor


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> I only wish someone who collects the "Flash" comics could tell us if the issue pictured actually exists and if so, whether there is anything else relative to 'Lost' within it besides the polar bear.



Yes, it does. You can find it in the "Flash/Green Lantern: Faster Friends" trade paperback at a bookstore near you.

I don't have it myself (Green Lantern gives me a butt rash), but all my comic friends say that the polar bear seems to be the only tie-in.


----------



## fba827 (May 29, 2005)

so given the revalation that at one point it was the french lady trying to steal claire's baby.. what is the tie in between the french lady and ethan?    is ethan one of "the others" since it is clear that the others were after walt primarily (but could have also been after the baby).  that would mean that the two of them were both after the baby, just separately at the same time.  or was ethan some how doing it for the french lady ?  if so, what is his relation to her since she already said that she was alone, etc...     any thoughts? or something that i am missing?


----------



## Asmo (May 29, 2005)

http://www.oceanic-air.com/home.htm

Asmo


----------



## CrusaderX (May 29, 2005)

Asmo said:
			
		

> http://www.oceanic-air.com/home.htm




I've heard about this site.  There are alot of little easter eggs to be found here.

For example, click on Track Flight, then type in flight number 815, and hit Track.  Then click on 815 again in the left hand column, and the site will bring up a seating chart for flight 815.  Click around the chart and you'll be able to find the various Lost characters.

Also, check out the row of seat numbers on the Seating Chart page, 1 through 42.  In this row, click on Hurley's numbers in order (4 8 15 16 23 42) , and you'll get a supposed promo ad for Season 2.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> And she mentioned that she was 7 months pregnant when she arrived.




Good call, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 29, 2005)

Asmo said:
			
		

> http://www.oceanic-air.com/home.htm
> 
> Asmo





Found this from clicking around in the all flights cancelled area
http://www.oceanic-air.com/images/oa_front-letter1a.jpg

According to google a "mapinguari" is something similar to Sasquatch/Bigfoot etc.
So what's that all about?



Oh I saw the black blur back on the pilot episode, but never thought too much of it and forgot about it. Too bad I hadn't posted about it at the time I could have pointed back to that and scored some big nerd points


----------



## Templetroll (May 29, 2005)

Asmo said:
			
		

> http://www.oceanic-air.com/home.htm
> 
> Asmo





I clicked on the statement by the CEO of Oceanic and got this.

forced to close our doors. Due to financial difficulties in the wake of the Flight 815 tragedy, we are no longer able to sustain service. We are deeply sorry that we can no longer serve our loyal customers, and apologize for any inconvenience our decision will cause."

Passengers of Oceanic Airlines are encouraged to contact their travel agent or one of Oceanic's airline partners to make alternate travel arrangements.





> If anyone should find this message, please get word to Sandra Rafflethorpe of Palm Avenue in Lewiston, Idaho that her sister, Sally is alive and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific. Please send help soon. Things are bad. And they're getting worse...
> 
> Sally
> 
> ...


----------



## Asmo (May 29, 2005)

The trailer for season 2 looks...wow!!
Can´t wait!

Asmo


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 30, 2005)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I think the smoke was burn residue/smoking "flesh?" from the dynamite explosion.
> 
> Azgulor




If you look at the 2nd clip poste by WayneLigon. That particular shot was before they dropped the dinomite. It was what Jack and Kate saw and what promted them to run.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 30, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> If you look at the 2nd clip poste by WayneLigon. That particular shot was before they dropped the dinomite. It was what Jack and Kate saw and what promted them to run.




It almost looks like it was some kind of.. scout or sensor for the security device. It sees something and goes to tell Daddy


----------



## John Crichton (May 30, 2005)

Promo looks awesome.

And they certainly have a bunch of theories going on at that oceanicflight815.com site that the promo leads to...

Best thing about LOST is that it reminds me (not coincidentally) of Alias Season 1 where they had the Rambaldi "web game" that used to keep me up at night.  Good times.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 4, 2005)

I just read that the boat people were twins.


----------

